# What kind of timeshare should I purchase?



## b_newhall (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok so I bought a timeshare at my very first presentation and thanks to TUG I recinded immediately. 
I did not know anything about timeshares until this first presentation and I am looking for help since TUG helped me out in my first predicament. 

Me and my finance want a timeshare so we can travel all over the place and see as much as possible so I am thinking points is the way to go. The original one we signed up for had a gold card all access to all locations (and they were close to us) so access to the pools whenever we wanted was a perk. 

We are getting married next July and want to go to the Carribean to an all inclusive resort (which I have seen posts that it might be cheaper to just book this outside of a timeshare.)

So for a younger couple who doesn't want to go to the same resort each year are points the way to go? Is there a point system that is better than another (more availability?) 

Thank TUG users for your help


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 17, 2010)

You don't need to buy into a points system.  However, I would suggest getting something that has a two bedroom lock-off system.  That way you can get two weeks out of it while you don't have kids, but once you have kids you have the option of using the full two bedroom unit.  Most people would suggest you buy in a location that you would like to use almost every year if you had to (due to the economy, etc.), but that also has strong trading power through one of the exchange companies (Interval Internationa, RCI, etc.).  This would also be a good time to buy into a large chain system (Marriott, Hilton, Starwood, etc) because you get priority to exchange into their other resorts.  There are a lot of options available these days, so getting insights from Tuggers and doing some research should pay off.  Good luck.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi b_newhall,
Looks like you have been reading here a lot more than just your posts about buying and rescinding your 1st timeshare.

Many here (including me) suggest you spend around 6 months reading, learning, asking questions and even renting/visiting a couple of TSs before buying anything.  Most of us here have "our personal favorites" for the same reasons there a 1,000 of varieties of basic BREAD. Some places are okay, others are relaxing, some are great, and others have you wanting to checkout with a day or so. My renting and visiting various resorts (even the ones you know you won't buy at) gives you a base line for understand what you both like and really hold as important for a nice vacation.

Take your time. Prices are low and will stay that way til either the ecomony gets better or the economy gets a whole lot better.  

And Welcome to TUG!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

mjm1 said:


> You don't need to buy into a points system.  However, I would suggest getting something that has a two bedroom lock-off system.  That way you can get two weeks out of it while you don't have kids, but once you have kids you have the option of using the full two bedroom unit.



is this a given with all resorts? I've been looking at 2br lockouts for almost that exact reason...i've got a Very young daughter...so 1br is fine for us now...But as she gets older i will DEFINALTY be needing that second room...What i've been doing is Emailing the Ebay sellers selling 2br lockoff units and have them check if the Resort allows use as two 1br units for different dates...so far most have said Yes...But you can't trust someone trying to sell you something

So in your experience...Tug people...do all resorts With two bedroom lock-off units offer the option of using it as two one bedroom units(or one and a studio) on two seperate dates? 

(BTW, i'm mostly looking in the Northeast(There's alot of Cheap in the Pocono's) with Williamsburg being the Furthest south)



mjm1 said:


> Most people would suggest you buy in a location that you would like to use almost every year if you had to (due to the economy, etc.), but that also has strong trading power through one of the exchange companies (Interval Internationa, RCI, etc.).



How does someone Without an RCI or II Membership Know what has Strong Trading power?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree with Linda that it is a good idea to go to several resorts and see what they look like.  We didn't do that with our first two resorts- one was a winner and one was a loser although we got our value out of both of them.  Subsequently, we have bought two resorts via resale after having staying at both of them and visiting many resorts when we vacation.  While some people don't want to spend vacation time looking at other resorts, we find it fun and helps us know if we would want to trade into them or even buy them in the future.

As far as I know, if a unit has a lock-off feature, you can split the unit into two sides and use them on different visits, or even trade one or both of them.  I am guessing that most lock-offs offer a large one bedroom with living space and kitchen.  The lock-off side is usually a studio/kitchenette, but I have heard there are some that can lock off into two one bedroom with living space and kitchen.


----------



## Nobylspoon (Aug 17, 2010)

It really depends on where you want to travel and how you want to use it. I am a Worldmark owner and I absolutly love it. I have the smallest membership (6,000 credits) which can be picked up on the resale market right now fore about $2,500 - 3,500. MX fees are about $450 a year (can't remember the exact amount)

I just booked my 2011 vacations. In March, I am spending 3 nights in Vancouver, 4 nights in Seattle. In May I am spending two nights in Orlando. My WM anniversery is in Nov, just in time to book Christmas week in Steamboat Springs, CO to snowboard. I also plan on taking a few weekend trips to the nearby New Braunfels resort on bonus time and maybe even out to the spa at the Indio, CA resort on inventory special.

I am also able to exchange with both RCI and II. Not something I have done yet but I know plenty of people who rarely stay at a WM resort, they just exchange for various RCI and II resorts instead.

It looks like you live in the Northeast, am I correct? Something to keep in mind, WM started in the Pacific NW so the bulk of the resorts are out that way. You may want a TS that offers more resorts closer to home. A big reason I bought WM was the proximity of the New Braunfels resort which allows me to make the most out of bonus time.

Check out www.wmowners.com for more info on Worldmark. You'll see that I'm not the only one who loves it. I was suckered into buying from a developer at a 4x markup and I still love it ;P


----------



## e.bram (Aug 17, 2010)

Are your vacation dates limited like school teachers?


----------



## mshatty (Aug 17, 2010)

Nobylspoon said:


> It really depends on where you want to travel and how you want to use it. I am a Worldmark owner and I absolutly love it. I have the smallest membership (6,000 credits) which can be picked up on the resale market right now fore about $2,500 - 3,500. MX fees are about $450 a year (can't remember the exact amount)
> 
> I just booked my 2011 vacations. In March, I am spending 3 nights in Vancouver, 4 nights in Seattle. In May I am spending two nights in Orlando. My WM anniversery is in Nov, just in time to book Christmas week in Steamboat Springs, CO to snowboard. I also plan on taking a few weekend trips to the nearby New Braunfels resort on bonus time and maybe even out to the spa at the Indio, CA resort on inventory special.
> 
> ...



While I would also recommend Worldmark as a good program, I hestitate to do so to you.  This is because I noticed you are from New Hampshire.  Worldmark's resorts are primarily in the west and mid-west.  For you, there are many more resorts with Wyndham Vacation Resorts on the east and southeast coast, as well as many in Florida.

With Wyndham, you can realistically purchase re-sale for $5-10 per 1,000 points if not lower.  The main thing with Wyndham is to learn about its program and what the maintenance fees will be with your home resort.

I join with others who recommend renting a timeshare in various places around the country and internationally to see what YOU like.

As you can image, everyone has an opinion.:ignore:


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Buy to use. For multiple locations that means points*



mjm1 said:


> You don't need to buy into a points system.  However, I would suggest getting something that has a two bedroom lock-off system.  That way you can get two weeks out of it while you don't have kids, but once you have kids you have the option of using the full two bedroom unit.  Most people would suggest you buy in a location that you would like to use almost every year if you had to (due to the economy, etc.), but that also has strong trading power through one of the exchange companies (Interval Internationa, RCI, etc.).  This would also be a good time to buy into a large chain system (Marriott, Hilton, Starwood, etc) because you get priority to exchange into their other resorts.  There are a lot of options available these days, so getting insights from Tuggers and doing some research should pay off.  Good luck.



The #1.1 rule of happy timeshare ownership is buy to use. Trying to trade weeks is too unpredictabe & costly while a good points system like Wyndham or RCI are meant just for that.

Buy a week only if it's high demand & where you really want to go again & again.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

Some questions for you:

1.  How much can you afford to spend upfront without financing?
2.  How much can you afford to pay for a yearly maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas?
3.  List 3 places where you'd like to travel on a regular basis.
4.  List 3 places you'd like to travel occasionally.
5.  Can you make firm travel plans 12 mos. or more out?
6.  Are you organized and detail oriented?
7.  Are you flexible about when you travel or are you locked into a schedule - like the school year or a specific work-vacation schedule.
8.  Can you travel for a full week at a time?
9.  Do you plan to start a family within the next 5 years?
10.  How often will you travel with other people?


----------



## e.bram (Aug 17, 2010)

Whatever you buy put it in an LLC or Trust so you can easily bail out in the future if you have to.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

e.bram said:


> Whatever you buy put it in an LLC or Trust so you can easily bail out in the future if you have to.



Is there an easy way to do this?  Does it even work?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Is there an easy way to do this?  Does it even work?



This is e.bram's pet theory, but based on his questions about how to get rid of his own timeshares, he's never actually tried it.

Do you know who pays your maintenance fee if you default on your obligation?  

Not the management company...  Not the developer....  

Other owners have to cover it with an increase in their maintenance fees...


----------



## toby9116 (Aug 17, 2010)

There is no hurry to purchase. Prices will remain low for quite a while. Research this and other forums.
To get a taste of timesharing rent for the first few trips. Usage is down and many people are bemoaning the fact that they own a timeshare these days because of rental availability on this and other outlets that are below owners maintenance fee costs. Take advantage of this in these depressed times. 
In the meantime get a flavor for the different amenities offered at some locations and/or internal systems.
Some internal systems seem to have more locations thus more choices in select geographical areas. Some have a large presence in Mexico, in others it may be the Caribbean or NE USA. If one area is of particular interest this MAY be the system for you.
Decide if you want a special season or week (remember these preferences may change 5,10 or 20 years from now). Week 3 may look really good today, but what happens if little Jr becomes involved in a youth hockey program. You may risk being tarred and feathered (oops showing my age I am affraid) by going on vacation in January and taking the teams best goallie.
The ski week may look good now, what about after 55th birthday and knee surgery. Keep these in mind if opting for a week at a specialty resort or a week for a set week every year.
There are options that due not tie you to a system or resort for life and beyond (one of the hardest things about timesharing can be getting out). Try buying a RTU that will expire in a couple of years. Another option is one of the   programs available to lease a unit for short term (usually tied to a points program). I tried one to sample RCI points and have renewed the 3 year lease twice so far. A more dangerous path is a destination club/network. BE VERY CAREFUL here. We belong to one and have gotten more value out of this than any of our 12+ timeshare weeks we have access to. But I know I will feel the outcry of most active members here if I even mention the name.
Is location more important, how about daily maid service. Will you be locked into vacationing during school vacations for years to come? How about restaurant on site, is this important?
We think timeshare is great. It has something for everyone. You can buy luxury locations to return to every year, by a cheap off season unit in the middle of now where (today people will pay you to take these) and hope you get lucky with an exchange. Not recommended but someone owns them.

Have fun rent some, study different resorts systems, ask questions, decide what you want, then buy. Then after all this somewhere down the road 3, 5 or ten years down the road they will change the rules and you will have to figure out how to make the most of what you have. Hopefully this and other forums like this will still be around to help.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

Can i answer these questions since i'm still looking too?


DeniseM said:


> Some questions for you:
> 
> 1.  How much can you afford to spend upfront without financing?
> Zero Dollars
> ...



How'd i do?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

> 1. How much can you afford to spend upfront without financing?
> Zero Dollars



You aren't going to like my answer:  If you can't afford an entry level timeshare without financing, you probably aren't in a good position to take on another financial obligation.



> 2. How much can you afford to pay for a yearly maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas?
> I'm hoping i can split and pay in monthly...$100 a month won't hurt me too much



That's not the norm, so you will want to look at the payment procedure for the TS's you are interested in.



> 4. List 3 places you'd like to travel occasionally.
> Disney, Vegas, Hawaii?



Vegas is an easy trade all the time - but for RCI and Hawaii you need a decent trader.  However - the top Hawaii timeshares are with II, and DVC is only with RCI.



> 7. Are you flexible about when you travel or are you locked into a schedule - like the school year or a specific work-vacation schedule.
> I am Locked into the School year...Timeshare is only a way for me to Schedule vacations with my daughter, i get three weeks with her every summer...i want them to be memoriable



This is peak vacation time, with more demand than supply, so you want a home resort where you have priority for this time frame.

Here's my suggestion, just to get your feet wet:

Buy a 1 bdm. at Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle beach - the MF is only $391.15 and Starwood will allow you to make monthly payments - as long as it's in advance.  You should be able to buy one on ebay for $1 and maybe even free closing.

1.  It trades in RCI (for Disney)
2.  It trades in II (and has priority for the 3 Starwood Hawaii Resorts)
3.  It's on the East Coast (although not NE) and you can buy a Plat week and guarantee summer reservations if you call at 12 mos. out.
4.  It has a good rating on TUG, RCI, and II.
5.  It has priority for all other Starwood resorts deposited in II (before non-Starwood owners.)
6.  Your child is the perfect age for the new Pirate Pool!


----------



## e.bram (Aug 17, 2010)

Buy fixed weeks where and when you want to be. Try for II association where you can request first and go to your fixed week if do not get what you acn use. Points and float weeks are a craps shoot.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

*More info.*

*SBP Resort Map*

*SBP Resort Website*

*1 bdm. Floor plan*

Other SBP Units-

Sheraton Broadway Plantation (1 bdm. Dlx) - $391.15
Sheraton Broadway Plantation (1 bdm.) - $500.48
Sheraton Broadway Plantation (Premium 1 bdm.) - $712.03
Sheraton Broadway Plantation (2 bdm.) - $881.62
Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Palmetto (2 bdm. L/O) - $967.40
Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Palmetto (Dedicated 2 bdm. EOY) - $354.23
Sheraton Broadway Plantation (2 bdm. L/O) - $1103.18

*I posted that you should be able to buy one on ebay for $1 (guessing) I would like to change that to: for $1-$500.    I see a 2 bdm. Plat week that just sold for $450.


----------



## b_newhall (Aug 17, 2010)

Some questions for you:

1. How much can you afford to spend upfront without financing? Probably a couple thousand (just bought and recinded on a 8k financed one)
2. How much can you afford to pay for a yearly maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas? Most I have seen are 400-650 which is fine (the lower the better)3. List 3 places where you'd like to travel on a regular basis. Vegas but can stay with family (we motorcycle so long weekends a drive length away from New England would be good)4. List 3 places you'd like to travel occasionally. everywhere want to see everything5. Can you make firm travel plans 12 mos. or more out? No (plan on using more of the 45 day or less deals)6. Are you organized and detail oriented? Yes when shopping
7. Are you flexible about when you travel or are you locked into a schedule - like the school year or a specific work-vacation schedule. Pretty Flexible
8. Can you travel for a full week at a time? Yes
9. Do you plan to start a family within the next 5 years? Fiance has daughter who we have every other week 10. How often will you travel with other people? occasionally mostly alone


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

But thats such a far drive    I've been looking mostly in Maryland, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania and Vermont...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

b newhall - I don't think you are a good candidate for a timeshare.  

Timesharing works best when you can plan in advance and travel for a week at a time.  Last minute planning for long-weekends doesn't work as well, because you are going to find that the last minute availability is the leftovers.  The nicer resorts, during popular seasons, are not available at the last minute.  Also, with your future daughter, you are locked into the school schedule.  School holidays are always the hardest to reserve, most demand-least supply,  and are unlikely to be leftover at the 45 day mark.  

I strongly suggest that you do a lot of homework, and try a couple of rentals, first, before you buy.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> But thats such a far drive    I've been looking mostly in Maryland, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania and Vermont...



It is - but it seems to meet your other requirements nicely.  How much is airfare to Myrtle Beach?


----------



## e.bram (Aug 17, 2010)

How about RI


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

e.bram said:


> How about RI



Rhode Island is a possibility


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

Be sure you balance convenience with trade-ability.  I only see one TS in RI rated above the 7's.  With your desire to trade into Hawaii and DVC, you will need a strong trader.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Be sure you balance convenience with trade-ability.  I only see one TS in RI rated above the 7's.  With your desire to trade into Hawaii and DVC, you will need a strong trader.



Let me just say...that pool at Sheraton Broadway Plantation looks really cool...i've come back into this thread every 5 minutes(in between Ebay searches) just to checkout the pic again =)

I'm just not sure of the distance...i figure the more i spend to GET to a place is less i have to spoil my daughter with once i get there...so i've been checkout out what TS's have waterparks on property..

Split Rock or Massanutten are all i could find(virginia is still about a 7-8 hour drive)are they worth buying into? Can they be traded out of?  Honestly...i'd like to go to disney once or twice...but i'm not against renting for that...and Hawaii i've always thought of as a sort of pipe dream...so that doesn't really matter to me

ETA: ok i think i'm buying...This http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190430578834 it maybe a mistake...as i don't get why it says its week 37 and ALSO a floating week maybe i'm getting scamed by that...as week 37 is too late for me...And maybe Split rock is a Horrible trader in II(How much are the membership fees to II? Exchange costs?)  So because i'm not 100% confident...my high bid is going to be slightly low(yah i tend to do this alot...this is the fourth or fifth resort i've bid low on cause i got temporarily excited)


----------



## e.bram (Aug 17, 2010)

It's a floating week. Week37 is for deed recording purposes(easy way for the state to tell they do not sell more weeks than exist) only and does not effect your usage. Whether you get weeks 26-34 is a craps shoot.
You are not ready to buy a TS yet. You need to learn more.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 17, 2010)

e.bram said:


> It's a floating week. Week37 is for deed recording purposes(easy way for the state to tell they do not sell more weeks than exist) only and does not effect your usage. Whether you get weeks 26-34 is a craps shoot.
> You are not ready to buy a TS yet. You need to learn more.



!  

Thats why i always bid so low...and early..if i win, its really only pocket change i've spent and its a cheapish MF...if i don't win...i can keep learning!

ETA: If i can win this resort for under $200 with only a $513 MF and no closing or transfer fees...its no big lose to me...i can keep learning!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2010)

Remember - if you buy a TS and it's a dog - it's your dog. 

The worst thing about getting stuck with a dog is that it will limit your resources to buy the TS you really want.  I would definitely hold off on bidding for awhile - the pound is full of dogs right now!   

(I think you asked about II costs and then edited your post.)

II Fees-

Basic Renewal:
1 year - $89.00
2 year - $178.00
3 year - $227.00
5 year - $356.00

Gold Renewal:
1 year - $143.00
2 year - $286.00
3 year - $366.00
5 year - $572.00

Exchange Fees (As of 7/1/10):

    Made over the Phone-
    Domestic - $159
    International - $174

    Made Online-
    Domestic - $139
    International - $154

    Guest Certificates - $49


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Remember - if you buy a TS and it's a dog - it's your dog.
> 
> The worst thing about getting stuck with a dog is that it will limit your resources to buy the TS you really want.  I would definitely hold off on bidding for awhile - the pound is full of dogs right now!



I think thats going to be the hardest thing to learn for me...one of those things you only learn after years of trying out different resorts and experiencing the system first hand...my assumption from yours and e.brams posts is that westwood is a dog  

I like that its close to me, close enough that i could easily go there regularly...has that waterpark(though it is open to the public) and other amenities(daughter likes minature golf)...its rated 7+ on the tug reviews though there are no recent reviews...Trades in II(Some once told me II is good to trade in, although no DVC)...i think i read in the reviews that it was recently updated...MF seems lowish(compare to the wyndhams i've been researching)

Damn! i have no idea what i missed, but it must have been something!  Is it just a bad trader(i don't know if i'd use it for trade if the rooms are half decent and the little one likes the amenities)? does it have high amenity fees? are even the refurb rooms bad?

I don't think i'll win it for $100 anyway...Hopefully i can learn what i missed and not make the same mistake next time


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know anything about that particular resort, but I consider a 7+ a "C+".  I own some C+ resorts, but I use them for very specific purposes and they do what I want them to do. If I was only going to buy one TS to use and trade, I would want to make sure that I loved the resort and that it was a solid trader.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know anything about that particular resort, but I consider a 7+ a "C+".  I own some C+ resorts, but I use them for very specific purposes and they do what I want them to do. If I was only going to buy one TS to use and trade, I would want to make sure that I loved the resort and that it was a solid trader.



Ahh...cool so as close to 9 or 10 is the way to go...Haha...just looked up the villa at Treetop (5.43)...definatly don't want to buy there now 

I'm considering renting at Westwood if i don't win this sale...just to check it out before i bid again


----------



## b_newhall (Aug 18, 2010)

Most of the time we travel we travel without his daughter, because we rent a bike while we are gone and travel the areas. We do at least 2 or 3 week long trips a year and try to do some weekend getaways as well. Next year we are hoping to have an all inclusive trip to the Carribean for our honeymoon for a couple of weeks (I have seen that it might be cheaper to outright purchase a trip through cheapcarribean.com) 

I was wondering if someone could clarify all the fees and costs associated with RCI and timesharing:

So there is Maintenance fees at the resort = 350-650(ish a year)
RCI Membership = $100+ year
RCI fee to book= $39-179 ?

Are there RCI fees for the last minute deals as well? and am I missing anything?


----------



## e.bram (Aug 18, 2010)

If you need weeks 26-34, if you don't have fixed weeks you can't be sure. Floating, points and trading are a roll of the dice. Paying MFs for a TS you can't use makes no sense, no matter how little.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 18, 2010)

e.bram said:


> If you need weeks 26-34, if you don't have fixed weeks you can't be sure. Floating, points and trading are a roll of the dice. Paying MFs for a TS you can't use makes no sense, no matter how little.



Good advice...i was hesitant about a fixed week because...Well honestly, all i had researched was Wyndham points...So i have no idea HOW fixed weeks trade...I know it can't be as easy as points, but Wyndham points seem alot more expensive, MF wise, then the Fixed weeks i've been looking at

Is it pretty much a given that any week between 26-34 will trade the same(its all Red season right?) the only variable should be resort(Silver, Gold, Bronze), location(Beach, ThemePark, or Ski Slope) and holiday schedule(i.e. July 4th), right?


----------



## janej (Aug 18, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> ETA: ok i think i'm buying...This http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190430578834 it maybe a mistake...as i don't get why it says its week 37 and ALSO a floating week maybe i'm getting scamed by that...as week 37 is too late for me...And maybe Split rock is a Horrible trader in II(How much are the membership fees to II? Exchange costs?)  So because i'm not 100% confident...my high bid is going to be slightly low(yah i tend to do this alot...this is the fourth or fifth resort i've bid low on cause i got temporarily excited)



I found one week at the Westwood available this summer as an II exchange.  I called the resort and found you have to pay for almost everything as an exchanger.  They give a small discount (less than $10) to the water park.  If I remember right, tickets to the water park is quite expensive.  You might want to call the resort and ask about owner's discount.   I cancelled the exchange.     We decided to go to the water country USA in Williamsburg instead.  Got an exchange to the Marriott Manor Club and cheap tickets from craigslist. 

Also having float week 1-52 is not necessarily bad.  We own float 1-52 at the Massanutten.  We can reserve a week 2 years in advance as long as we pay MF in advance.  They show the week availability online.  For week 52 and July 4, you have to do it almost 2 years in advance.  But I had no trouble getting other summer weeks one year in advance.   There is no option for monthly MF payment though..  Fixed summer week is safer.  But I would not rule out floating weeks.  Just do some research on the reservation system.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 18, 2010)

Fixed is fixed by definition.
Float and points can change. End of story.
Summer on the beach is not the same as summer in the mountains, even both are red. Summer in ma is not the same as summer in fl even if both are red
Get where you want to be when you want to be, with exchanges as a bonus.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with e.bram. Fixed is what you want IF use at that area - resort is what you plan to use to guarantee your use & trade/rent rights (unless it's Wastegate a whole different world).  Float time at seasonal areas is NOT a good choice/value. 

However float IS a great choice/value when the resort is in an area with near year round demand (Orlando is an obvious case) then owning float that include ALL times (no weeks at all carved out as fixed) is best as   you can flex to the exact time you desire each use. Also applies to the majority of points systems where "own to  use" means different places all the time. 

Right "tool" for the job may mean fixed or float ownership.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2010)

I own both fixed and floating weeks.  The problem with a fixed week is that if your schedule changes in the future, you may not be able to use it.  So if you buy a fixed week, make sure it's a week that will always work for you.  For example, a mid-July fixed week will work with most school schedules, but a fixed June or August week might not, because districts can and do change the start/end of the school year.  Our Dist. started on Aug. 11th this year! :annoyed:   Since one of the posters in this thread has a 4 year old, he should check out the schedule for the Dist. she will attend before buying a fixed week.  Some Districts even have year-round school.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I own both fixed and floating weeks.  The problem with a fixed week is that if your schedule changes in the future, you may not be able to use it.  So if you buy a fixed week, make sure it's a week that will always work for you.  For example, a mid-July fixed week will work with most school schedules, but a fixed June or August week might not, because districts can and do change the start/end of the school year.  Our Dist. started on Aug. 11th this year! :annoyed:   Since one of the posters in this thread has a 4 year old, he should check out the schedule for the Dist. she will attend before buying a fixed week.  Some Districts even have year-round school.



Yup this semester of School starts on Sept. 7th 2010 with the last day being June 24th...i'm giving a stretch of one week either way so i figure 26-27 through 35-36...but i don't really know how much the timeshare weeks change in any given year


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2010)

Be aware that the school year can change by more than a week.  I would not buy a fixed week in June or August.

There is a TS calendar on the TUG advice page where you can compare a week from year to year.  It can jump a whole week, with Leap Year, etc.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Be aware that the school year can change by more than a week.  I would not buy a fixed week in June or August.
> 
> There is a TS calendar on the TUG advice page where you can compare a week from year to year.  It can jump a whole week, with Leap Year, etc.



Woot! I'm buying a Fixed week for my Birthday! 7/11! who knows...Maybe one year it'll coincide with the fourth of July? 

*Googles* Northeast Timeshares Weeks 27 28


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Good advice...i was hesitant about a fixed week because...Well honestly, all i had researched was Wyndham points...So i have no idea HOW fixed weeks trade...I know it can't be as easy as points, but Wyndham points seem alot more expensive, MF wise, then the Fixed weeks i've been looking at
> 
> Is it pretty much a given that any week between 26-34 will trade the same(its all Red season right?) the only variable should be resort(Silver, Gold, Bronze), location(Beach, ThemePark, or Ski Slope) and holiday schedule(i.e. July 4th), right?



The Wyndham points fees look darn good after you add the annual exchange  company membership ($50 to $100) PLUS $179 or more (& it keeps going up) PER TRADE! Vs no cost for 
most points use. Owning weeks primarily to trade is not a cost effective plan based on todays prices for everything required to do it. You are way ahead (and have much greater control) just renting not owning dealing in weeks.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 18, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> The Wyndham points fees look darn good after you add the annual exchange  company membership ($50 to $100) PLUS $179 or more (& it keeps going up) PER TRADE! Vs no cost for
> most points use. Owning weeks primarily to trade is not a cost effective plan based on todays prices for everything required to do it. You are way ahead (and have much greater control) just renting not owning dealing in weeks.



This is my fault i never seem to be clear with my intentions...What i'm Looking for is a resort i can go to every year, something close enough that i can drive to without the little one getting annoyed(Sub 6-8hrs)...something with enough activities on resort or Very close by that there should always be something to do(But not Crazy Expensive i.e. disney)...I don't really WANT to trade on a regular basis...BUT you do own a timeshare for life...and MAYBE once every 10-20 years(I'm only 30 now) i may WANT to....

So maybe i shouldn't even think of Points or II or RCI yet? and just buy what i want to use? And i don't know how to tell WHERE the good places are...i've almost never traveled(4 times in 30 yrs i've actually been on what i would consider a Vacation) in my 30yrs, my parents worked ALOT and i'm just done with college loans now...thats why i've come here...to talk to the professional vacationer's hoping to one day become one


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 18, 2010)

HI

I am new to TS...Wish I could say I was NOT as I feel that I missed a lot of years of great travel adventures with the family.  It is good you are starting nw.

Question...do you like taking the children to the beach?  
Keep reading and asking questions, the info on this forum is GREAT!!!

When my children were young we went to York Beach Maine-always stayed in a hotel though.  Ogunquit and Wells is nearby.

Lake George is beautiful but the Timeshares are too pricey from what I have researched so far.  Possibly not an area you would want to go each year.

Cape Cod is beautiful with gorgeous beaches and a lot to see and do.

Virginia Beach is beautiful too...CT has Waters Edge which is nice..There is an Aquarium and a Seaport too!!.


Can not wait to hear some of the ideas other Tug members have for you.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Good plan for fixed week no RCI  or II required*



Ridewithme38 said:


> So maybe i shouldn't even think of Points or II or RCI yet? and just buy what i want to use? And i don't know how to tell WHERE the good places are...i've almost never traveled(4 times in 30 yrs i've actually been on what i would consider a Vacation) in my 30yrs, my parents worked ALOT and i'm just done with college loans now...thats why i've come here...to talk to the professional vacationer's hoping to one day become one



That would be a good candidate for a prime fixed week at a resort / area you want to visit every year as the annual family plan. Works great. Don't waste money on RCI&/or II membership as by using it you avoid the need & & cost of those groups. Use TUG or other venues for the one or two trades you may do.


----------



## toby9116 (Aug 18, 2010)

Fixed week works well for some people, but are you sure week ? will work every year 10 or 20 years from now?
We usually go to Hawaii in Jan then Mexico in Feb. Last year we wanted to meet friends in Hawaii for 1 of the weeks, but they were not available in Jan. Becauce we owned 1-52 float weeks we were able to switch our schedule without incurring additional fees by involving an exchange co. By making our reservations as soon as allowed by resort management systems we are assured of the dates we want but can change plans from year to year.
I wish I could be as structured as some people seem to be and be able to know Feb 16 is a date I want to be at ??? in 2025. But I will never be that way so I guess I will stick with floating weeks.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 18, 2010)

Right now i'm torn between

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190430578834&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Floating Week, Low MF, Very Easy Drive, if the rooms arn't horrible and the services aren't expensive its an easy trip every year

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270620343378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Locked in Week 27, High MF, LONG LONG DRIVE, BUT, 2br LO means i maybe able to do two week for one MF, and part of the Wyndham system, so nice rooms

Basicly its between a NICE Resort thats a FAR Drive with one/two weeks and a high MF or an Unknown Quality Resort that i can almost walk to with an unknown week and a Low MF


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Basicly its between a NICE Resort thats a FAR Drive with one/two weeks and a high MF or an Unknown Quality Resort that i can almost walk to with an unknown week and a Low MF



If you can almost walk there why not just go look & see what the place is about? Do your own review before committing to purchase.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 18, 2010)

There is a Smuggs week 25 for sale on TUG bargain classified.


----------



## echino (Aug 18, 2010)

To OP:

You do not need a timeshare in your situation. You can go anywhere any time you want just by paying cash. You can go to places like expedia.com and see what's on sale. With a timeshare you are constrained by availability (have to make firm plans more than a year in advance to get into places you want) and you keep paying those maintenance fees (increasing every year), special assessments, exchange company membership fees, exchange fees, etc. A major headache. If you can't go one year, you still pay the fees. And when you decide it's not for you, then you have to sell it, and may not be able to. You can't abandon it, it is your obligation for life to pay the fees. Don't do it.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 18, 2010)

echino said:


> To OP:
> 
> You do not need a timeshare in your situation. You can go anywhere any time you want just by paying cash. You can go to places like expedia.com and see what's on sale. With a timeshare you are constrained by availability (have to make firm plans more than a year in advance to get into places you want) and you keep paying those maintenance fees (increasing every year), special assessments, exchange company membership fees, exchange fees, etc. A major headache. If you can't go one year, you still pay the fees. And when you decide it's not for you, then you have to sell it, and may not be able to. You can't abandon it, it is your obligation for life to pay the fees. Don't do it.



The thing is...i'm horrible at planning...and it completely screwed me this year...I get three weeks every summer with my daughter...BUT i have to inform the ex by April when those weeks will be...This year i missed that deadline and didn't have the money and have missed my weeks...I'm NEVER going to let that happen again...i figure if i'm FORCED to book 10-14 months out for a timeshare and have Already Paid for the trip...there is no WAY i could possibly not be prepared come April, because i'll have already paid and booked...all i'll have to do is write down the weeks and drive


----------



## e.bram (Aug 18, 2010)

Anybody that need summer calender(school) weeks should only buy fixed weeks they can use. Points are an artifact to sell off season weeks to people making everyone who buys thinking they can get a summer week. But this is impossible, since there only 8 out of 52 weeks(or 8 ski weeks). And the person whose hands are on the reservation keyboard might have some friends(with a tip), or unsold points the developer wants to rent for top dollar. Floating weeks amount to the same thing.
With a fixed week, if you unit is occupied, you call the sheriff deed in hand and have them removed.

PS Yeah, I know I am a negative cynic.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 18, 2010)

e.bram said:


> Anybody that need summer calender(school) weeks should only buy fixed weeks they can use. Points are an artifact to sell off season weeks to people making everyone who buys thinking they can get a summer week. But this is impossible, since there only 8 out of 52 weeks(or 8 ski weeks). And the person whose hands are on the reservation keyboard might have some friends(with a tip), or unsold points the developer wants to rent for top dollar. Floating weeks amount to the same thing.
> With a fixed week, if you unit is occupied, you call the sheriff deed in hand and have them removed.
> 
> PS Yeah, I know I am a negative cynic.



While that may be true for systems created out of fear of other systems being ahead of the game by having points while another doesn't (the new Marriott seems to fit as they really are taking just leftover, otherwise unsellable weeks) a well designed points system like Wyndham, DRI, and many others have the vast majority of all units/times in points not fixed weeks so any week can literally be reserved by points owners. If the system does have fixed wks carved out then I would look elsewhere for my points. 

As for fixed guaranteeing the week perhaps you need to check with Wastegate as they don't seem to think thats the case.  So nothing, not even a fixed week, guarantees you anything unless you plan to fight for it. Thats just the sleazy world of timeshare unfortunately.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> But thats such a far drive    I've been looking mostly in Maryland, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania and Vermont...



I can understand why you would want something closer. 

However I second Denise's suggestion (and I have an alternate suggestion). I believe that Sheraton Broadway Plantation is worth the drive/fly. Make it a two week trip and break the trip up some place along the mid-atlantic coast such as Washington DC, Williamsburg, Baltimore, Annapolis, Virginia Beach. For that night or two, stay in an inexpensive hotel and explore the surrounding area. 

Drive the rest of the way and enjoy your stay in Myrtle Beach. For the years that your daughter is in school (it goes by so much faster than you can ever imagine), you will always have a SURE THING at a great affordable location. 

And it is a GREAT trader. Using the II preference period and the XYZ deal, I was able to get 4 weeks of vacation in Hawaii for my 2 units which are each 2 BR (non-lockoff). 

Because it is affiliated with both II and RCI you can use it to trade into DVC also. So when she gets a little older (4 is too young for Disney World in my opinion) you can do the same scenario, but stop a little further south, and then spend a week at Disney World.  Do the stop and explore on the way back - some place along the Appalachian Trail or in the Smokey Mountains would be great for an alternative to the man-made attractions.

(I was really unsure about closing on the units that I bought. Because my family has grown, I fairly impulsively bought 2 units, both 2 BRs so that we would have room for everyone. I anticipated that my bonus daughter, 26, would be moving to the east coast which she has done. I also anticipated that my son and his wife (both 28 now) would move to either Florida or New Jersey - that remains to be seen whether or not it will occur. And I have a 24 year old bonus son who is still in college close to home. I thought, when I purchased that Myrtle Beach made sense. Although I am not sure that my son and his wife will actually move to the east coast, I have gotten such great trades, it is worth it to me to own there even if I never use it).

Now for my alternate suggestion. Consider purchasing Bluegreen points. There are several auctions going on right now. One of the Bluegreen resorts is the Suites at Hershey. That is closer to you. A full week during high red season at the Suites at Hershey is 15,000 Bluegreen Points. All of the units there are 2 bedrooms which is the main reason the point requirement is so high. The benefit that Bluegreen Points has to you is not only the Suites at Hershey, but they have resorts in the eastern end of Tennessee and in Virginia. They also have resorts in Orlando, along the beaches of Florida and South Carolina, Las Vegas, Michigan and Missouri. There is a great listing in ebay for 9000 points at Hersey - the particular auction has leftover 2009 points and the seller is paying the 2010 Maintenance fees and the closing fees are reasonable. 9000 points is enough to get you a stay during the height of summer for Sunday through Thursday nights. (Friday and Saturday nights are 3000 points each).

I am not knowledgeable about Bluegreen. I have just started researching it for myself - I want to be able to get into the Florida Keys and I have not been able to do so. It appears to me to be a pure points system. Although you have a home resort that is part of a trust and the trust that you are part of dictates your maintenance fees (which is a little different), there does not appear to me to be a home resort advantage. Which means that you could own at any other Bluegreen resort and be able to book Hershey. You would need to call at 11 months out to get the dates that you want at the exact resort that you want. If you are interested, you will need to do more research before taking the plunge.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> The thing is...i'm horrible at planning...and it completely screwed me this year...I get three weeks every summer with my daughter...BUT i have to inform the ex by April when those weeks will be...This year i missed that deadline and didn't have the money and have missed my weeks...I'm NEVER going to let that happen again...i figure if i'm FORCED to book 10-14 months out for a timeshare and have Already Paid for the trip...there is no WAY i could possibly not be prepared come April, because i'll have already paid and booked...all i'll have to do is write down the weeks and drive



And as a former family law attorney (I couldn't take the stress and I now practice bankruptcy), as soon as you book your vacation, send the notice to your ex by both regular and certified mail, return receipt requested. On both letters, write that you are sending it certified and regular. If she doesn't pick up the certified mail, you still have proof that it was mailed and because it was also mailed by regular mail, she still has the notice. Don't wait until April, do it as soon as you know. 

And for those years when you don't have the money to book your vacation. Tell her when you will be getting your daughter for your three weeks then, too. Don't make taking your daughter on vacation a prerequisite to having time with her. I am sure she loves you and wants to spend time with you if all you are doing with her is coloring in coloring books. Really.

elaine


----------



## e.bram (Aug 19, 2010)

If 90% of the people are looking for 8/52 or 16% of the weeks, 74% of the owners are going to be disappointed. Not good odds even with 100% TS. Worst with a converted TS where the prime week owners do not convert. If you have situation where you can travel anytime there are bargains to be had, but you a marrying your TS(ie hard to get out of it)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

I had posted before I saw your ebay links. 

I was wondering if there were any Wyndham resorts within driving distance for you. That looks like it might be a good possibility. Did you check the TUG reviews?

elaine


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 19, 2010)

Great idea about the stop on the way...You know Williamsburg would be a Great stop on the way to Mytle Beach!...Hmm How about Wyndham points?  i'm going to be staying in the small half of a 2br lo at patriots place over labor day weekend with my daughter...so that should give me the chance to look around a little bit..

BUT I'm Not sure if two weeks in a row is possible...unfortunatly when the visitation schedule was written up...i was stuck with the court ordered lawyer(He was working on dozens of cases) and the ex paid out for a decent lawyer....So the visitation Agreement specificly says "Petitioner shall have three non-consecutive weeks of visitation"(yah i always keep the paperwork within reach, but out of site) so i'm not sure if that means i just can't do all three weeks in a row...or if none of the weeks can be consecutive

This is why i like the idea of timesharing...and the people here!  Thank you all for all your help so far...and let me apologize ahead of time for asking more and more questions over and over again


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 19, 2010)

Any child would be happy to just be with a parent..Good advice.  If money is tight then you really should not be planning two to three weeks away.  The dollars add up quicly.  You can get some really GOOD rentals.  You live in New York?? The perhaps a close TS would work well for you. Perhaps, New Hampshire, Vermont, Maine?  VA Beach is a long drive from NY...

Now if you have the TS bug then you need to keep reading and studying all the info available here on the forum.

Consider a rental in the above states for one week.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

the "non-consecutive weeks" language is generally interpretted to mean each week must be separate. From a child development standpoint, it is sensible language for a child that is less than 5. Over five, the child is more able to cope with more than a one week separation from the parent that they are primarily bonded to. 

At that point, it is appropriate to approach your ex and request more time and to be allowed two consecutive weeks for at least one of the summer periods of possession.

Most court orders for possession contain language that states something like, "unless otherwise agreed." The "unless otherwise agreed language allows you and your ex to deviate from the exact order, as long as both of you agree. 

Child development studies have shown that children of divorce whose parents can be cooperative with one another suffer much less trauma from the divorce than those who cannot cooperate. 

I find that my clients that are sticklers for the "letter of the law" become less sticky when approached with the studies that show that cooperation is in the child's best interest. Further, it usually helps to approach with a specific plan. For example, "I would like to take our precious child on a two week trip. I would like to go to Myrtle Beach, but I believe that the drive is too long. Because it is so long, i would like to stop in the Shenandoah valley on the way down for a few days and on the trip back up, I would like to stop in Williamsburg and see some of the historical sites." Works better than I woulld like to take Precious for two weeks. 

elaine


----------



## learnalot (Aug 19, 2010)

*Look at Wyndham*

Hi Ridewithme,

Reading your posts it seems to me like you might want to look at Wyndham because of their locations and because of the points flexibility.  I wouldn't buy from the developer because it IS too expensive, but if you can pick them up resale (many people are practically giving them away because they can't afford to keep them), that could be another story.  Maintenance fees in Wyndham vary from location to location, so pay attention to where the deed is and compare locations if you are looking.  I don't think that Wyndham's maintenance fees in general are higher than other systems, although some locations fees are crazy - stay away from Atlantic City, for example.  I believe they are the highest in the Wyndham system.  In Wyndham, it only matters where you own if you want to book 13 months in advance.  During that time, you have booking priority at your home resort.  At 10 months, all units are available to be booked by everyone. (Some restrictions are still in place about length of stay and check-in days - you can't book a 2 night stay until 60 days out, for instance).  

We are Wyndham owners.  We bought from the developer before we found TUG so we paid WAY too much.  Water under the bridge.  We have, however, been pleased with all the Wyndham resorts where we have stayed.  You mentioned Las Vegas, Hawaii, and Florida.  We have visited all those locations with Wyndham points and been pleased with the resorts.  You also mention driving distance in the Northeast, which is another reason I was thinking Wyndham when I read your post.  Wyndham has several resorts in Rhode Island, one in the Berkshires, and several in the Poconos, but we haven't been to any of them, so I can't give you any feedback about them.  They also have National Harbor in Maryland just north of D.C. and Alexandria on the Virginia side of D.C.  We stayed at Alexandria and loved it and I hear good things about National Harbor.  

As others have said, there's no rush.  Take your time and learn about your options and figure out what makes sense for your family.  Obviously you are already wise enough to take advantage of the great knowledge available to you here through TUG.If you want to learn more about Wyndham, there is a dedicated forum within TUG where you can get a lot more information.      

Happy searching.


----------



## taylorco (Aug 29, 2010)

*Another Newbie wanting some help!!*



DeniseM said:


> Some questions for you:
> 
> 1.  How much can you afford to spend upfront without financing?
> $3-5k in about a 6 months to a year ( just enough time for research )
> ...



Thanks in advance for any help!! We only started thinking really seriously about a TS about 2 months ago, and I can't seem to make up my mind about what/where to buy! We can use all the help we can get!!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 29, 2010)

I believe that the most important considerations when deciding whether or not timesharing is for you is 
(1) Can you afford it - here you are ahead of the game because you already know to buy resale which will save you THOUSANDs of dollars; and you can commit to the maintenance fees ... and you realize that there is a possibility of great increases in the future. So you are realistic.

(2) You can plan in advance and you are detail oriented. A timeshare that you cannot use because you never can commit to the time that you will use it does you no good. To get best availability, planning about 13 to 11 months (depending on the system) is essential. Otherwise, you will be stuck with the dogs - or no vacation that you can use.

(3) Being able to be spontaneous is one of the great things about timesharing once you have 1 and 2 met. There are great RCI "last call" and II "getaways" deals out there. Especially good deals for out of prime time. But the spontaneous deals are not great if you are paying for a timeshare that you cannot or do not use.

So, what area do you live in? It is great to have access to a resort that you can use when airfares are too high, but that makes a great trader when you can afford air fares to somewhere more distant.

elaine


----------



## chrispy08 (Aug 29, 2010)

here's my 2 cents for what it's worth...I bought at orange lake, week 12,resale, fixed because A. I plan to use it every year, B. I need a fixed time to look forward to (my flights are already booked for 2011) C. there's so much to do in Florida we can go there every year for 10 years and not do it all!! My kids are 6 and 8 and we love the resort (been there once so far, last year). For my family right now this is what we look forward to, for others, this might not work for them. We don't pay any RCI fees because we plan on using our week, maybe in the future that might change but for now, we're happy with going to Fla every year. I'm counting down the days till March!


----------



## taylorco (Aug 29, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I believe that the most important considerations when deciding whether or not timesharing is for you is
> (1) Can you afford it - here you are ahead of the game because you already know to buy resale which will save you THOUSANDs of dollars; and you can commit to the maintenance fees ... and you realize that there is a possibility of great increases in the future. So you are realistic.
> 
> (2) You can plan in advance and you are detail oriented. A timeshare that you cannot use because you never can commit to the time that you will use it does you no good. To get best availability, planning about 13 to 11 months (depending on the system) is essential. Otherwise, you will be stuck with the dogs - or no vacation that you can use.
> ...



We live in the Sacramento area right now. My husband and I are likely going to be in the New England area for the next two years (likely PA) at the first of this year, his company is sending him out there to open a new office. At the end of the two years it is our plan to come back to the Sacramento area.. I know that makes things a little more difficult too..   Because of that we need something that trades well.


----------



## taylorco (Aug 30, 2010)

Is it crazy to buy an inexpensive timeshare with very low MF for the ability to trade/buy weeks with RCI and II?? I keep reading posts about how cheap it is to pick up low cost last min vacations through RCI (I assume that it's the same with II) It that really crazy? Is there a way to join even if you don't own a timeshare?

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 1, 2010)

Denise you are so wonderful...  You advice is awesome. 

Dont ever buy into a timeshare if you even think it will cause you any financial stress in the future.  Remember MF's will generally go up.  

Renting at this time makes a lot of sense.  Family/friends   have called me up this year and have wanted me to get them timeshares in Hawaii and Florida on extra vacations and they are paying less than my maintenance fees.  Irritates me.  A little.   I bought my timeshares for the long haul.  Its good for me to plan out a year.  I can check air and car rentals because I have a reserved time.   I usually fly to Hawaii w/ff miles.  Im still working and the vacation schedule is planned out a year in advance.  

The last trip I helped plan.  A family of 5 got all thier air including island hopper passes for $500/per person.  I got them 2 bedroom timeshares for under $2200 for the two weeks.  Car rental was $400.  Everything just worked out.  That doesnt always happen but for right now it will more often.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Congratulations you did it exactly right IMO*



chrispy08 said:


> here's my 2 cents for what it's worth...I bought at orange lake, week 12,resale, fixed because A. I plan to use it every year, B. I need a fixed time to look forward to (my flights are already booked for 2011) C. there's so much to do in Florida we can go there every year for 10 years and not do it all!! My kids are 6 and 8 and we love the resort (been there once so far, last year). For my family right now this is what we look forward to, for others, this might not work for them. We don't pay any RCI fees because we plan on using our week, maybe in the future that might change but for now, we're happy with going to Fla every year. I'm counting down the days till March!



Perfect plan. If everyone thought out where they want to go, when, bought to use within that and for resale, all of which you've executed perfectly, timeshare can not only work as a great way to get  large & upscale lace for pennies. Not needing the overpriced, manipulating and ever changing exchange companies and knowing where / when you will use YOUR time makes it all easy as it should be. Now watch & participate in the operation of the resort you own, help keep costs in line and enjoy the true value timeshares can but all too often don't represent to owners. 

It was never meant to be a business, it was never a good plan to need trades to get what you really want - use points if that's the use goal as those are setup for "use" that way - never weeks except as an occasional backup plan if absolutely required once or twice in a decade.  Own to use & control costs = happy timeshare owners! Good for you it sounds like you hit it on the mark.


----------



## janej (Oct 1, 2010)

talkamotta said:


> The last trip I helped plan.  A family of 5 got all thier air including island hopper passes for $500/per person.  I got them 2 bedroom timeshares for under $2200 for the two weeks.  Car rental was $400.  Everything just worked out.  That doesnt always happen but for right now it will more often.



How do you get air including island hopper?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2010)

janej said:


> How do you get air including island hopper?



If you book your trip on one treservation, all the way through, the inter-island leg of the trip will be included.

For instance, instead of booking from San Francisco to Honolulu, and Honolulu to Maui, you book San Francisco to Maui.  You may still have 2 flights, but it will all be on one reservation.  Whether you can do this or not depends on which airline you use.


----------



## Tommart (Oct 4, 2010)

*What Timeshare to Buy*

A lot of good advice above, but you need to make your own decision what's important to you.

For me, I selected a home resort (Woodstone) that is a two hour drive and has a diversity of activities.  We go every year. It might be nice to go to Orlando, but not every year.

The second criteria is low maintenance fee.  When I bought, Woodstone was a bargain, but fees have increased by about 30% over the past two years.  Still, at $525 for two one-bedroom units the MF is not bad (about $263/each).  I have traded for units with $900 maintenance fees (that fortunately I did not need to pay.).  

And if you wish to exchange, you need a prime week.  That doesn't mean "Red".  At Woodstone Red runs from about April through October, but the prime weeks are late June, all of July, and first half of August.  I have exchanged for three-bedrooms in Orlando and two-bedrooms in Hawaii for my week 31 Woodstone one-bedroom (first week in August).

And I recommend a Gold or Silver crown resort.

Ironically, as empty nesters, we typically go to Woodstone in the Spring or Fall.  This year we went on Labor Day week.  We have never gone on week 31.  It's too hot for us.  We are in the process of purchasing a two-bedroom Luxury unit at Woodstone in week 24 (Red, but not prime) for a bargain price, but it's a week we plan to use at Woodstone every year.  We do not expect it to trade as well as week 31.

Tom


----------

